# Belefér



## tomtombp

Milyen javaslatotok lenne a belefér átvitt értelmű elmegy angol megfelelőjére?
Valami még belefér/elmegy, valami már túl sok.
Az "all right"-nál vagy OK-nál hirtelen nem találtam jobbat.
This is just all-right but if there was more of it that would be too much.


----------



## Zsanna

Tom, szerintem van több lehetőség, de az adott mondattól/szövegösszefüggéstől függ.
Pl. a "that could do", "may work" jut először eszembe, de tekintve, hogy nem listázhatunk (és/vagy találgathatunk), jobb lenne egy konkrét mondat.


----------



## tomtombp

Köszi. Például: 
Feleség: "Ok, más nőkre kacsintgatni még belefér, de az a csók már túlzás volt."
Itt talán a You can get away with a megoldás.
Valószínűleg tényleg esete válogatja a megfelelő fordítást az angolban.


----------



## francisgranada

tomtombp said:


> ... Valószínűleg tényleg esete válogatja a megfelelő fordítást az angolban.


Szerintem is, tudniilik itt a magyar _belefér, elmegy _szavak átvitt értelemben vannak használva, úgyhogy nehéz elvárni egy pontos megfelelőt más nyelveben.


----------

